# A little confused...



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

My almost 3yr old QH gelding Wolf is a grullo. I have been anxiously waiting for him to shed his winter fuzzies and now that he has shed most of them I'm a little confused. :? He looks like he is roaning out on his hindquarters..Is that normal for a grullo? Also I noticed that out of nowhere on his left hind leg he has a patch of black hair...I don't know much about horse colors and all that jazz so I thought I would come to you knowledgeable people on here  Sorry the pictures aren't the best but here they are..

Not sure if you can see it but in this one I tried to get a pic of the roaning




















and here is one that shows the patch of black hair











So am I just losing it? lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

As for the black spot, our (sorrel) mare Cinnamon has a very similar one. Her winter coat is very long and you see no black; her summer coat is very short and she has a black spot (she has no other black on her; her sire is a black/white tovero). I would also be interested if someone has an explanation.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the black spot is this.

Bend-Or spots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rebel has one of them too.

To me, your horse just looks like he's shedding too. He'll probably be darker in the summer.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> I think the black spot is this.
> 
> Bend-Or spots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Interesting...thanks


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Are either parents grey? He could be greying...


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

As a three year old, he would have started greying a looong time ago. I don't think it's that. I have no idea what it is. lol


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Piaffe said:


> Are either parents grey? He could be greying...




Nope. Sire was a grullo and mother is listed as brown on his papers... here is a link to his pedigree...Gray Sky Aledo Elite Quarter Horse
I did notice looking at it there are quite a few roans in there.... idk if that would affect anything..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at your horse's sire, he could well be a grullo roan. This is the pic that makes me think he could be roan:










Dun and roan can often mimic each other, what with the solid head and legs and paler body that both present. There is a good chance that the sire is roan, and that means there is a chance that your boy is roan too. 

Roan can be tested for, $25 a pop


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Looking at your horse's sire, he could well be a grullo roan. This is the pic that makes me think he could be roan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is another pic of his sire and in it he doesn't look roan to me? 










*sigh* Well if anything it wouldn't hurt to do the test just to see...$25 isn't much..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Remember though that roan is seasonal. So without knowing when each pic was taken, we don't know that he isn't roan.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Check out this web page. They have Grullaroans AQHA (descendants of Leo, Hancock etc so nice foundation bred horses. They have been raising them for years so maybe drop them an email and they can give you some free advice about the color of your horse. Your horse has a dorsal so I say Grullo but he also does appear to have some roan hair so who knows. 

CROWHEART WYO BOY: Grullo roan AQHA Joe Hancock / Blue Valentine stallion


----------

